# Battery charger



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

My sons car battery failed a few days ago. So I’m now looking to purchase a charger in case this happens again. Anyone got any advice on what to go for? It doesn’t have to have a boost start function but I wouldn’t be put off buying one if it was available.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I use a ctek charger on the mini.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Most people recommend the ctek chargers available from a few of the suppliers on here (elite & raceglaze from memory). A few of these have permanent connectors which you can leave in place and just plug the charger in to a single connection. They also come with conditioning modes


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I bought myself a Sealey Autocharge 9 from: https://www.ffx.co.uk 
due to similar circumstance during 2014.

It's still going strong and never let me down.

It has a fast and intelligent charge option, both of which, operate exactly as expected.

This one is similar but has more options and cheaper than the one I bought; includes free delivery too:
https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...y-Battery-Charger-6-12V-10Amp#FullDescription

FFX, over the years; have been good to deal with; prompt delivery, great communication and constant delivery status updates.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve one of the intelligent c-tec chargers and it’s been great, basically plug in and leave it.

Fitted it to the battery with the permanent cable (eyelet fixing, bolted to battery terminal) and bought the extension cable, all routed and cable tied, so all I need to do is plug in / unplug as required. 

Definitely recommend one :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Yep, another vote for the Ctek brand. I too have the extention cable and have fixed it via the eyelet. Very easy and highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> I've one of the intelligent c-tec chargers and it's been great, basically plug in and leave it.
> 
> Fitted it to the battery with the permanent cable (eyelet fixing, bolted to battery terminal) and bought the extension cable, all routed and cable tied, so all I need to do is plug in / unplug as required.
> 
> Definitely recommend one :thumb:


Same here. It really is the simplest option and CTEK are rebadged by the likes of Porche.

I don't know how old my battery is but it is possibly the original Bosch from 2002 but it it still fine in a car that is sensitive to low voltages and I only do a service charge around 3-4 times per year with the CTEK.
They also have a mode for AGM batteries which are becoming more common.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

CTEK is the market leader, 5 year warranty too.

For cars up to about 90aH this is the most popular unit: https://morethanpolish.com/product/ctek-mxs-3-8-battery-conditioner/

if its a big diesel or petrol then this: https://morethanpolish.com/product/ctek-mxs-5-0-battery-conditioner/


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It looks like ctek is the only player. I have the MXS 5.0. It can also do motorcycle batteries. It has a setting for AGM batteries and a setting to try and restore a fully flat battery.

I would say whichever unit you go for it needs to be of the tender type charger that can be left connected monitoring the state of charge and switching on and off as required automatically.

The good old trickle charger will eventually cook a battery.

Gone are the days where you go for a twenty mile thrash to recharge a battery because of low use. Hook up a tender charger and basically forget about it until you need the car again. Definitely required on cars with alarms and other fancy electronics always on.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

another vote for the C-Tek MXS 5.0, mine is hooked up to the BMW permanently via the 2.5m lead and the lug in eyelet - have heard stories of the mode button getting sticky and problematic after 2-3 years of use but not experienced any problems myself


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Like the guys I have the MXS 5.0 with the eyelet connector and extension lead, I've had it 4/5 years now and it has never let me down.

If needed, they now make a specific charger for cars with Stop / Start systems, which my car has, but the MXS 5.0 works fine.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You are describing AGM batteries.

Any of the tender chargers will be okay taking note that an AGM battery apparently needs 14.7 volts during cold weather charging where as chargers normally put out 14.4 volts.

The ctek MXS 5.0 has a cold weather setting for AGM batteries. How cold is cold I don't know but don't use the setting with the AGM battery in my car or bike. Maybe I should and find out.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies, it’s greatly appreciated. Looks like c-tec is the tool for the job, time to get the wallet out again.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got the CTEK MXS 5.0 charger.

I keep mine hooked up to the car in the garage using the cigar lighter charger.
Removes the need to connect up to the battery and have leads trailing out the bonnet.

I stick the cigar lighter in the permanent live socket, and trail the cable across the drivers seat and out under the drivers door. The door seal is soft enough that it doesn't squash the cable.

And its a reminder that you're charging the car.

I remember once on an old car with a different charger I forgot it was plugged in to the bonnet/battery and started reversing and pulled the charger off the table :wall:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Although my Sealey Autocharger serves me well and incorporates the intelligent charge function; Yeah, it does look like C-Tek is the way to go.

The C-Teks ability to use battery eyelet terminals & charge by way of a conveniently located socket is ideal, much better than fiddling with the battery cover and attaching crocodile clamps.

There’s also the option to connect a Battery Conditioner, which incorporates LED notification of the battery’s condition, which I assume can be permanently connected and located so the LED can be easily seen, maybe without the need to lift the bonnet.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Demented said:


> There's also the option to connect a Battery Conditioner, which incorporates LED notification of the battery's condition, which I assume can be permanently connected and located so the LED can be easily seen, maybe without the need to lift the bonnet.


I have this fitted - would not recommend it - very inaccurate


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hijacking the thread abit but similar problem.

will be garaging my 205 Gti with a new battery fitted, will i need a c-tek charger? and how does fitting it in the cig lighter keep it charged? ta


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

kingswood said:


> hijacking the thread abit but similar problem.
> 
> will be garaging my 205 Gti with a new battery fitted, will i need a c-tek charger? and how does fitting it in the cig lighter keep it charged? ta


I'm pretty sure its because the cig lighter has a permanent live and suitably sized cabling back to the fuse box and battery to take the charge current.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

andy665 said:


> I have this fitted - would not recommend it - very inaccurate


Noted..... that's burst my bubble.

So, Battery Conditioner not reliable then..... only seen brief YouTube footage and it looked impressive ?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Does appear I’m the one who’s out of touch; these quick Connect Battery Tender leads have been around for years, especially for Motorcycles and are available for various brands of Battery Charger, even the latest range of Sealey Chargers.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure its because the cig lighter has a permanent live and suitably sized cabling back to the fuse box and battery to take the charge current.


On some cars the 12volt sockets go off with the ignition. Just make sure you pick one that is permanently powered. An intelligent charger ought to show no battery connected error of some description.

My car is quite handy as the battery is in the car and very easy to get at so I use the clips.

Voltmeter Test For Battery Charge Conditions
VOLTAGE (OCV) - STATE OF CHARGE
12.8 - 100%
12.6 - 75%
12.3 - 50%
12.0 - 25%
11.8 - 0%


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it worth getting the MXS 5.0 test and charge over the start stop one or vice versa ? My car has start stop, but unsure what to get. Will the MXS 5.0 Test and Charge be ok for my start stop battery, or will I need the specific Start Stop Charger ? Anyone know ?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Demented said:


> Noted..... that's burst my bubble.
> 
> So, Battery Conditioner not reliable then..... only seen brief YouTube footage and it looked impressive ?


No - its the 'traffic light indicator' that the poster is saying is inaccurate, the CTEK charger itself is spot on.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Is it worth getting the MXS 5.0 test and charge over the start stop one or vice versa?


It seems new names are dreamt up for things we have been using for a while. I think we call that marketing!

A stop start battery is going to be one that can take a quick charge to replenish what was removed when the car re-starts. The charger in your car can output very high currents to do this. But it is intelligent to ensure the battery doesn't get overcharged. You might also see that your alternator doesn't run continuously.

If you use the ctek MXS 5.0 in normal car mode it uses a charge voltage of 14.4 volts. If you get one of their stop start charges it uses 14.55 volts. How much difference that makes I cannot say. The MXS 5.0 has an AGM or snowflake setting that increases the charge voltage to 14.7 volts. Why the difference between the two chargers I don't know.

I don't use the AGM/snowflake setting on my MXS 5.0 but the charger still reports it has fully charged my AGM battery.

The main criteria for chargers of sealed batteries is that they mustn't over charge the battery as the electrolyte cannot be replenished. You might see terms like constant current and constant voltage charge scheme. This is the what is needed for all maintenance free batteries.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> No - its the 'traffic light indicator' that the poster is saying is inaccurate, the CTEK charger itself is spot on.


Yeah, it was the CTEK Battery Conditioner with "traffic light indicator" that I was referring to; I understood, it was a separate device which can be permanently connected to the battery and alerts of the battery's condition and when to charge it, by way of the LED's ?

Found it:
https://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/ctx-indicator-eyelet-m8

And this:
https://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/indicator-panel-3-3m


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

The indicator connection has it's uses. Sure a slight electrical load (lights after you lock/unlock the car for example) will see it go from green to amber.

I prefer to use this lead over the non-indicator as it is in-line fused. I didn't like the idea of a permanent connection that wasn't.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Came here to ask a very similar question - my Volvo munches batteries when left idle for a week (yesterday was the 4th time I've had to call the RAC out in 5 years, each time after a week away). Previously replaced under warranty as the batteries were damaged/faulty but this time the chap said it was ok, just discharged.

Just browsing Halfords for a jump starter and came across the idea of a solar charger with an obd adapter for permanent on, but it seems from this thread c-tek kit is the way to go.

I'm a little confused about the whole thing tbh, it's a new concept to me - is it genuinely plug in, tuck away and never worry again? How does it connect? I note above that people mention the cigarette lighter slots but mine go off with the ignition. Is that an issue, or is there an alternative connection method?

Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

MagpieRH said:


> Came here to ask a very similar question - my Volvo munches batteries when left idle for a week (yesterday was the 4th time I've had to call the RAC out in 5 years, each time after a week away). Previously replaced under warranty as the batteries were damaged/faulty but this time the chap said it was ok, just discharged.
> 
> Just browsing Halfords for a jump starter and came across the idea of a solar charger with an obd adapter for permanent on, but it seems from this thread c-tek kit is the way to go.
> 
> ...


lol, you and me both! i'm assuming it has to be plugged into the mains?!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes they plug into the mains 
The cteks come with a couple of adapters and you can buy others.
The most common is a socket with two eyelets that you connect across the battery terminals and is left permanently connected to the battery.
Its a little quicker and more secure than the crocodile clip adapter which also comes with the charger.

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...arters/ctek-comfort-battery-charger-connector


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

dholdi said:


> Yes they plug into the mains
> The cteks come with a couple of adapters and you can buy others.
> The most common is a socket with two eyelets that you connect across the battery terminals and is left permanently connected to the battery.
> Its a little quicker and more secure than the crocodile clip adapter which also comes with the charger.
> ...


Oh maaaaan, not what I'm after then. Anyone any experience of the solar maintainer type? Ideally need something I don't have to plug in if I leave the car (like parked at an airport, for example).

This sort of thing, seems like a smart solution but if it's no use then I don't want to waste the money!
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductMobileDisplay?catalogId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=255205&productId=1222432&storeId=10001


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> Came here to ask a very similar question - my Volvo munches batteries when left idle for a week (yesterday was the 4th time I've had to call the RAC out in 5 years, each time after a week away). Previously replaced under warranty as the batteries were damaged/faulty but this time the chap said it was ok, just discharged.
> 
> Just browsing Halfords for a jump starter and came across the idea of a solar charger with an obd adapter for permanent on, but it seems from this thread c-tek kit is the way to go.
> 
> ...


If your Volvo battery is discharging within a week of it not being used, have you checked to see whether the vehicle has a short ?

My vehicles which don't get used; if and when I've failed to disconnect the batteries, which I use to do often, I still managed to get 6 to 8 weeks, maybe 10 before the batteries were noticeably losing their charge.

Charging through the Cigarette lighter socket; the lighter socket has to be able to operate independently of the vehicles ignition switch.

These Quick Connect Eyelet Leads/Comfort Connectors can be hardwired into the vehicles electrical circuit by cutting the eyelets off and splicing the wires to the appropriate circuitry of the vehicle; or maybe the Comfort Connectors are available with open ends?

As for maintaining a car battery by Solar power; I believe a rather large solar panel is required and some kind of regulator to ensure the solar energy doesn't cook the battery.

Also, I don't think a solar panel voltage regulator can provide the smart/intelligent charging facility of a dedicated smart charger.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Demented said:


> If your Volvo battery is discharging within a week of it not being used, have you checked to see whether the vehicle has a short ?
> 
> My vehicles which don't get used; if and when I've failed to disconnect the batteries, which I use to do often, I still managed to get 6 to 8 weeks, maybe 10 before the batteries were noticeably losing their charge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response - all RAC checks show no unusual drain when the engine is running, so they're unable to suggest a cause. My guess is it's alarm-related but I don't know if there's any way to test it. RAC chap this week said it's the sort of thing that you could bankrupt yourself trying to locate the culprit. Nobody seems to have a simple solution.
I did query with a mechanic friend why it would never seem to last a week without draining and he seemed to think that was possibly just the way it is.

As for solar panels, for charging it looks like it would need a large panel with regulator, but the maintainers seem to offer low voltage, low current supply just to keep it topped up when already charged. I don't know how realistic that is, which is why I'm asking the question on here - usually there's someone who's tried everything going so I'm hoping for some real world experience of somebody who can say "yes it'll add a few days to the charge" or "it's a big lump of plastic that has absolutely no benefit".


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Optimate is a recognised company as a maker of battery tender chargers. They have a range of solar panels that should do the job.

https://www.optimate.co.uk/



> all RAC checks show no unusual drain when the engine is running


Except you only have the problem when the engine is not running!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Except you only have the problem when the engine is not running!


I know, but they won't check that :lol:

Thanks for the link, I'll check them out later on.

Any and all tips gratefully received, I'm sick of coming back to a car that won't do anything. The alarm goes off when I open it with the key, but given the battery's flat that amounts to the little led flashing a bit faster than normal. Proper deterrent, that.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> I know, but they won't check that :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll check them out later on.
> 
> Any and all tips gratefully received, I'm sick of coming back to a car that won't do anything. The alarm goes off when I open it with the key, but given the battery's flat that amounts to the little led flashing a bit faster than normal. Proper deterrent, that.


Have you checked that the boot light isn't remaining illuminated when the boot or tailgate is shut; this is normally the most obvious cause but isn't so obvious as the boot light can't normally be seen when the boot is shut.

The light will only cause a drain if a bulb is fitted and can illuminate; to eliminate, temporary removed boot light bulb and see if battery continues to discharge so quickly when car parked up.

Also, what year is the Volvo and do you know whether it's a factory fit car alarm or an aftermarket alarm?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Demented said:


> Have you checked that the boot light isn't remaining illuminated when the boot or tailgate is shut; this is normally the most obvious cause but isn't so obvious as the boot light can't normally be seen when the boot is shut.
> 
> The light will only cause a drain if a bulb is fitted and can illuminate; to eliminate, temporary removed boot light bulb and see if battery continues to discharge so quickly when car parked up.
> 
> Also, what year is the Volvo and do you know whether it's a factory fit car alarm or an aftermarket alarm?


Thanks for the response - my dad's first thought too. My parcel shelf is solid with a folding section, so I can close the boot and still see the light. Wasn't staying on last time I checked, but I'll check it again to be sure. I think I switched it out for an LED anyway a little while ago, which should've helped if that were the culprit.

It's a 2008 C30 (so any similar issues with similar age Focus might be helpful), factory fit alarm. All electrics totally original afaik.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Just my 2 pennies worth on the CTEK chargers and their warranty. I've got an MXS5.0 which had the mode button issue after about 3 years, however as it still worked I never got around to claiming on the warranty until about a month before it would expire! Filled in the claim form and within a week I had a brand new MXS on the doorstep, plus I could keep the old one  so now I have two.

Can't beat that for warranty service. :thumb:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have keyless access start/stop on your car?
These remote and car can talk to 'eachother' constantly when they are in range.
This was the problem on my Subaru, now i keep my key in a tin can (cooky jar) when i am at home over longer time and the car is parked right outside, problem gone.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

josje said:


> Do you have keyless access start/stop on your car?
> These remote and car can talk to 'eachother' constantly when they are in range.
> This was the problem on my Subaru, now i keep my key in a tin can (cooky jar) when i am at home over longer time and the car is parked right outside, problem gone.


Good thought, but no. Remote fob, but it's button press to lock/unlock. No start/stop (think my car's too early for that).

Appreciate everyone racking their brains for this. It is a puzzler!


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

MagpieRH...... Volvo's battery drain appears to be a known issue; apparently a feature known as RDAR; whether such a feature is fitted to UK & European Volvos, I don't know; it maybe, only a US issue but I found this:

https://www.seegerweiss.com/news/investigating-claims-against-volvo-for-recurring-battery-drains/

Apparently, there's a software update, which will ensure the RDAR feature will only search for a signal/connection when the audio system is in use with the engine running; rather than when the vehicle is parked up with the audio system and engine off.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Demented said:


> MagpieRH...... Volvo's battery drain appears to be a known issue; apparently a feature known as RDAR; whether such a feature is fitted to UK & European Volvos, I don't know; it maybe, only a US issue but I found this:
> 
> https://www.seegerweiss.com/news/investigating-claims-against-volvo-for-recurring-battery-drains/
> 
> Apparently, there's a software update, which will ensure the RDAR feature will only search for a signal/connection when the audio system is in use with the engine running; rather than when the vehicle is parked up with the audio system and engine off.


Good detective work! I don't have satellite radio afaik but I'll do some digging and find out. I really hope it is something as simple (and ridiculous) as this.

OP, apologies for hijacking your thread. Everyone else, thanks for your help. Any other ideas still welcome, so please keep chiming in if you have thoughts.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

OP said:


> No worries, hope you get your problem sorted.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Ordered at 2130hrs off prime and delivered the next day at 1330hrs!

Easy to set up and left on in the garage 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

